# Cooking Chicken on George Foreman 360 Grill?



## lovetobake (Jun 17, 2010)

Most of my questions will be regarding the oven or the 360 grill b/c i  live in an apartment building and there is no bbq.

Can I make this recipe: mexican grilled chicken wrap recipe at kraftcanada.com  on the George Forman Grill? And would it be best to cut up the chicken and cook it on the grill or use a frying pan?

And I just bought PC's Beer & Chipotle BBQ sauce, how can I cook this with chicken either in the oven or on the 360 grill?  Step by step directions please


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

Pound the chicken so it is a uniform thickness all over so you can use the GF.  You can marinate the chicken in the BBQ sauce.  When you cook it on the GF, wipe it dry first so it will brown.  When the chicken is almost done, brush a light coating of bbq sauce on the chicken and finish cooking.

If your GF can handle the thickness of the finished wrap, go for it.


----------



## lovetobake (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks *Andy M.*!  I look forward to trying out the BBQ sauce on the chicken!!  This BBQ sauce is addicting, you gotta try it if you can


----------

